# 1993 Chevy 3500 dump with 8ft meyer snow plow FS



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

350 gas engine. around 70k miles. $9000
Location - Monmouth County NJ


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

pics are important if you want to draw interest


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Never sell without pics


----------

